# Attitude alternative needed



## mrmadwrench (Mar 15, 2012)

I need a reliable seedbank to use as an alternative to the Attitude seedbank.

I tried to order last weekend for their monthly special and was not able to complete the order online. It would always return me to the information/terms page. This was on my account that I have used for 3 previous orders. After e=mails back and forth with Attitude, trying different computers and browsers still no luck.

Who would be the next best?


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 15, 2012)

Dr Chronic was my first seed retailer, but he stopped taking visa 

I know alot of people who like seedbay, nvr used them personLLY THO 

So why not try Attitude again, they are fast, friendly, professional and reliable...? If you're using a proxy(s) that could be messing around with their computer systems...


----------



## mrmadwrench (Mar 15, 2012)

Thank you for the reply. It is not a case of not wanting to use them. I have used them in the past and have been happy. I have contacted them via e-mail and tried their suggestions. For some reason their computer will not accept me. I usually order during specials and that is what I was trying last weekend. Now it is to the point that I need to make an order somewhere.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 15, 2012)

well then Dr Chronic or Seedbay or BC Bud Depot...any of those are legit...:confused2:


----------



## Lemon Jack (Mar 15, 2012)

The single seed centre is another I have used sucessfully...  fast shipping but the attitude still owns


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 15, 2012)

whats funny is that the Single Seed Center is owned by Attitude...just different web address...


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Mar 15, 2012)

Why not just call them and place the order that way?


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 15, 2012)

WHAMMY! :goodposting: there ya go, sparky.


----------



## Iron Emmett (Mar 15, 2012)

Herbies Head shop is great, ive ordered from them half a dozen times, still order from him when he has good specials.


----------



## ArtyCannabis (Mar 16, 2012)

hxxp://***.buydutchseeds.com

They are quick, reliable, and the site is always up.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Mar 16, 2012)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> whats funny is that the Single Seed Center is owned by Attitude...just different web address...


 
Hmmm I didn't know this I wonder why there prices differ so much???


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 16, 2012)

Hemp Depot is a good backup plan...... very reputable...... different country..... no credit card....... very safe imho.


----------



## migia (Mar 17, 2012)

I was actually about to create a whole other thread asking about a specific on-line seed store. How about everyonedoesit.com? I was interested in ordering from them as opposed to attitude only because they sell other stuff too. Can anybody vouch for these guys's store?

I was searching as well before posting here and only one member (pcduck) gave positive feedback (not that there was a bunch of negative feedback....this was the only feedback i found). 

Hope this helps and thanks in advance.


----------



## TheSingleSeedCentre (Mar 19, 2012)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> whats funny is that the Single Seed Center is owned by Attitude...just different web address...



We are not in any way affiliated or associated with the Attitude seedbank, and never have been. Please try to at least check with us directly before posting things which simply are not true. Thanks!

The Single Seed Centre.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 19, 2012)

sorry, I was under that impression, sorry bout that  granted I was probably a bit buzzed but I swear when I hit the pick n' mix that it redirected me to your site. Like I said, sorry for the misinformation...


----------



## TheSingleSeedCentre (Mar 20, 2012)

Not a problem, cheers!


----------

